# Clothing size



## Inge

Im wondering what your current clothing sizes are and if your happy in that size. If not, what size do you want to be? 
Im a size 12 on top and 14 bottom. On account of my huge hips, Il never get below a size 12. Im aiming for a size 10/12 and start a new diet hopefully tomorow. Il be happy to get back to a size 10/12 as thats my normal size. Im also 13st.


----------



## polo_princess

Well im 9st and 5ft 6 and i usually wear an 8-10, it depends on the type of clothes. Im not particularly happy at this weight and would like to be a definate 8, possibly even a 6. I dont like to carry a lot of weight as imo i dont suit it :)


----------



## Boothh

im 5ft 9/10 '' and weigh 13st12lb atm and im a 14-16
before i was pregnant i was about 13st and a 12-14

i carry weight pretty good though so dont look as much as i weigh, i want to get to 12st and a proper size 12 :) being smaller on my frame looks weird! x


----------



## Inge

Its weird that my limit is size 10 on top and 12 on bottom. I would never be able to get smaller then that! Ive been 9st and a size 10/12!


----------



## Lellow

Hey Inge - Where in Wiltshire are you? Im a Wiltshire lady too...not many of us around :)

As for clothes size - I wont comment right now as im only a month away from poppin LO out :lol:


----------



## Boothh

Inge said:


> Its weird that my limit is size 10 on top and 12 on bottom. I would never be able to get smaller then that! Ive been 9st and a size 10/12!

im the same i do actually have big bones however people use it as an excuse, but i have size 8feet got wide shoulders and big hips n rib cage so i can never get under a 12, even when i weigh 11st im a 12 lol, not much you can do about your skeleton though is there?!


----------



## Inge

Lellow said:


> Hey Inge - Where in Wiltshire are you? Im a Wiltshire lady too...not many of us around :)
> 
> As for clothes size - I wont comment right now as im only a month away from poppin LO out :lol:

Im in Trowbridge with my OH. waiting to find a house. If council dont hurry up wer renting privately.
My ribs and hips are quite big. I think thats why I cant go any smaller!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

current 14-16 top & bottom at 13.2
i have size 8-10 clothes when i was 9/10st id be happy getting back into size 12 for the time being.
i always had a tight small frame since having girls i had got fair bit wider so be interesting to see what the outcome shall be. Im 5'6


----------



## cooney

I am a size 12 (14 UK) in most regular stores, a size 10 (12 UK) in my favorite department store (the sizes there run big but that's not why I like the store) and a size 14 (UK 16) in high fashion boutiques where the sizes usually run the smallest. 

I Am 5'5" and I'm guessing my current weight at 175 lbs (12.5 stone) 

I am not happy at my current size but I am a lot happier than when I was a size 22 (24 UK) I really want to be a size 8 (UK 10) average, which means dropping two more pant sizes.

Sorry about all the confusing numbers. The pants over here in the US vary a lot in size from store to store.


----------



## malia

i'm 5 foot 8 and a UK size 12. I can't really be smaller than a 10 cos of my bone structure, and I'm quite happy with being a 12 cos I have huge boobs and hips so I feel like I look better a bit bigger, more in proportion.


----------



## Glitterfairy

I'm 5ft 8 and 1/2 and weight around 11 and a half stone and i'm a size 12 in dresses/tops/skirts/leggings but i'm between a 12 and 14 in jeans usually 14 is too big but 12 is too tight.


----------



## Lellow

Inge said:


> Lellow said:
> 
> 
> Hey Inge - Where in Wiltshire are you? Im a Wiltshire lady too...not many of us around :)
> 
> As for clothes size - I wont comment right now as im only a month away from poppin LO out :lol:
> 
> Im in Trowbridge with my OH. waiting to find a house. If council dont hurry up wer renting privately.
> My ribs and hips are quite big. I think thats why I cant go any smaller!Click to expand...

What a coincidence - Im in Trowbridge too....So are you currently bidding? We've just moved too actually, are you lookin to stay quite local to 'Trow-Vegas' then :lol:

Council are pretty slow, but if you keep naggin, you'll get your way sooner or later...just be persistant! ;)


----------



## Inge

Lellow said:


> Inge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lellow said:
> 
> 
> Hey Inge - Where in Wiltshire are you? Im a Wiltshire lady too...not many of us around :)
> 
> As for clothes size - I wont comment right now as im only a month away from poppin LO out :lol:
> 
> Im in Trowbridge with my OH. waiting to find a house. If council dont hurry up wer renting privately.
> My ribs and hips are quite big. I think thats why I cant go any smaller!Click to expand...
> 
> What a coincidence - Im in Trowbridge too....So are you currently bidding? We've just moved too actually, are you lookin to stay quite local to 'Trow-Vegas' then :lol:
> 
> yeah wer bdding and staying in trowbridge. OH has a 7yr old son so needs to be close for when he stays over. Wer not a high priority atm, wer in silver band right now. OH has said about his mum writing an eviction letter to give the council if that would speed it up. I dont like the thought of that but I know alot of people who've had to do that to get anywhere!Click to expand...


----------



## Lellow

Inge, i think your OH has the right idea ya no, otherwise im thinkin that you'll be in Silver band for EVER...I know its not exactly ethical but its only a one off.

How old are yu by the way? Might even know each other, Trowbridge is a small place :lol:


----------



## Jemma_x

Im 5'6 and weigh just over 8 stone and im a size 6/8. Im fairly happy although i get annoyed when i can never find jeans to fit properly


----------



## Inge

Lellow said:


> Inge, i think your OH has the right idea ya no, otherwise im thinkin that you'll be in Silver band for EVER...I know its not exactly ethical but its only a one off.
> 
> How old are yu by the way? Might even know each other, Trowbridge is a small place :lol:

Im 19. Im mainly at work so dont get much time to socialise! I work in the staff canteen for the new sainsburys! Is good but all the staff go to subway for their dinner so we have no-one to serve :dohh:


----------



## Blondie2008

I'm a size 14 and weight 12 stone. I can get away with size 12 tops but they are getting too tight on me. Before having Bethan i was a size 12.

Currently on a diet and hope to get rid of a stone just to feel a bit better about myself. Feeling that i look big in everything at the moment.

xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

im a 12 round my hips :( maybe bigger ! but my legs are skinny !! and my bust is only a 10 !lol i used to be a size six :/ so this has thrown me way out ! i look odd lol! x


----------



## suzanne108

I am 5ft 2. I was a size 8-10 pre-pregnancy & weighed about 9 stone. Now I'm about 12 stone and size 12/14 :cry:


----------



## caz81

Im 5ft 7. Im 8 on top & 10 bottom but I want to get back to 6 on top & 8 bottom


----------



## panther19

I'm on the other side of the ocean too so...hmmm before I gained weight I used to be a size 6-8 (8-10Uk) 
I gained my weight very quickly in the span of a year and before I started losing weight I was a size 14 (16UK) I was very unhappy about that. I'm now about a size 11 (13UK) I'm aiming to go back to my old weight really.

My perfect weight for my height and my perfect BMI lie somewhere around a size 7 bottom and size L on top, aiming to be back to that next spring! Top health! :dance: I'll always have an L on top because of my breasts.


----------

